
"Z3" - World’s fastest theorem prover - Garbage
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/z3/
======
pascal_cuoq
Where does the "world's fastest" claim come from, and how was it determined?
Z3 is a good SMT prover for some formulas that come from program verification,
but it is neither uniformly better nor faster than other provers, one of which
predates it by what, 10 years?

See the result tables in <http://arxiv.org/abs/1004.5034> . Pay attention to
the "Simplify" column.

~~~
jaen
_The_ benchmark for theorem provers is the CADE theorem proving competition
[1]. For SMT provers there's SMT-COMP [2]. Z3 last participated in 2008 [3],
with decent results, but "world's fastest" seems a bit too generous.

[1] <http://www.cs.miami.edu/~tptp/CASC/>

[2] <http://www.smtcomp.org/2010/>

[3] <http://www.smtexec.org/exec/?jobs=311>

